# Zweiten YouTube Kanal erstellen?



## Fillmore (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe leider nichts passendes gefunden zu meiner Frage. Auch kein Off-Topic 

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich einen zweiten YouTube Kanal erstellen kann, wo ich Videos hochladen kann,
die ich dann z.B. Verwandten oder Freunden zeigen kann, ohne das sie meinen Hauptkanal entdecken?

Die Oma mag nicht grade Battlefield oder GTA sehen, sondern lieber Videos vom Geburtstag 

Oder gibt es da eine Alternative??

Danke


----------



## Stueppi (10. Februar 2017)

neuen google account anlegen und damit auf youtube anmelden


----------



## Fillmore (10. Februar 2017)

Stueppi schrieb:


> neuen google account anlegen und damit auf youtube anmelden



Mein YouTube Channel ist verbunden mit Google  Habe immer gehofft, mir damit mal nen Tank Sprit im Monat zu verdienen.
Ich kann ja schlecht Falschangaben machen für einen zweiten Google Account


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2017)

Was haben geburtstags-videos auf youtube verloren? Versuche es doch einfach mit onedrive und schicke ihr einen link.


----------



## TheNewNow (10. Februar 2017)

Ich hab auch 2 Youtube Accounts. Mit jeweils Falschen Angaben (Ich verdiene aber auch nichts damit und lad selten hoch). Warum nicht einfach nen 2. machen? Ob wahr oder falsch dürfte für den dann auch recht egal sein. Normalerweise ist denen der angegebene Name bei kleinen unbedeutenen nicht monetranisierten Accounts (was der 2. wohl wäre) egal.


----------



## chlorum (5. Juni 2017)

Du kannst dir auch einen 2. Account mit genau denselben Angaben wie beim 1. Erstellen. Du könntest ja z.B. einfach nur eine 2. Mail haben wollen. Oder du gibst falsche Sachen an, dass juckt Google herzlich wenig.


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2017)

Falls noch relevant:

1. Schritt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Schritt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Schritt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radek (17. Dezember 2019)

Du kannst beliebig viele Youtube Kanäle erstellen wenn es Sinn macht. Z.B. für verschiedene Hobbys. Einfach auf das Kanalsymbol gehen, dann Einstellungen und Kanal hinzufügen. 
Wenn du noch weitere Infos brauchst: YOUTUBE KANAL ERSTELLEN FUER UNTERNEHMEN.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2019)

Radek schrieb:


> Du kannst beliebig viele Youtube Kanäle erstellen wenn es Sinn macht. Z.B. für verschiedene Hobbys. Einfach auf das Kanalsymbol gehen, dann Einstellungen und Kanal hinzufügen.
> Wenn du noch weitere Infos brauchst: YOUTUBE KANAL ERSTELLEN FUER UNTERNEHMEN.



Der Thread ist fast 3 Jahre alt


----------

